# Carolina's having her babies!



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I have spent the whole day with Carolina knowing today would be the day. She paced, pawed, stretched all day long. At 7 pm the contractions really starting coming on. Now at 9pm she is streaming mucus. It should be within the next hour or two and I will have more babies.

I am so excited and just wanted to share the news with you all. I will keep you updated and post pictures as soon as they arrive.

Wish Carolina and I luck we will need it. I am excited, nervous, and exhausted.
Well I am headed back out to the barn right now to deliver those babies!!!  

Tina


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh WOW!!! Babies!!! I am so happy for you and your goat, and I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Go Carolina - give your mama Tina some nice healthy baby girls!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yay Carolina!!!!! Hope you get lots of does in this kidding and an easy delivery!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Tina!!!!! I can't wait to see the kids!!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

OH YAY!!! Babies!!! Oh I sure hope it all goes smooth, and I cannot wait to see more baby pics!!!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

How is she doing??? Now I can't go to sleep till I see the new ones!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

me either Allison!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I can't go to bed either till I hear how it goes and what she has!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

ooooo... Babies!!!! Yeah!! Can't wait to see them!! Has anyone heard how it's going???


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Just wanted to update: No babies yet but we are making progress. Everything seems to be going well so far. Her contractions are getting closer and stronger. Right now she is resting between contractions so I took the opportuntiy to snap a picture of her and come up and update and post the picture.

Who knows how soon till babies are here. Could be 15 minutes away or hours. But they are coming!

I'll be back up in an hour or so to post the results if any. But no need to wait up, I would be going to bed right now if I could!!! I am exhausted and cold. A warm bed sounds fabulous right now. But I know as soon as I see that first baby I will forget all about that and it will all be well worth it!










Tina


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Hopefully it will be more towards the 15 minutes instead of several hours. I will be up for another hour or so. Go Carolina Go!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Good Luck!! I will try to come back and check the posts in an hour or so... If I can stay awake that long :roll: :shock:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Yay!! We will soon get to hear about new babies!!!! I still have a while before my does start to kid.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

come on girly girl - U can do it!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

How exciting!! Can't wait to hear what happens, I hope everything goes smoothly. Sounds like you need to pull out the coffee!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OK, I am assuming that the time and date on the forum is wrong. Everyone is saying going to bed, and we still have no news. It is 7:42 AM now. I was hoping to see more babies.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nope the time isnt wrong - this was from last night. 

I am hoping all went well for Carolina and Tina last night


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

My daughters and I took shifts all night staying and watching Carolina. Still no babies this morning.

She is streaming, swollen and having contractions yet is not attempting to push at all. 
I went inside and checked her this am and she is open but can not feel any part of kids. So apparently she is taking her good ole time about this.

Carolina is eating & drinking and other than being uncomfortable, is doing well. I walked her around the yard this morning to get her some exercise hoping to speed things up. She was slow moving but seemed to be glad to be out.

I think she just likes seeing me a nervous wreck and is going to make me earn these babies. But babies are coming I just don't know when, that's up to Carolina. But I will be sure to post pictures when they are here!

I have enclosed a picture of her still streaming this morning, she has been doing this all through the night.










Tina


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

wow! She is deffinately close...good luck


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Any change since this morning?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing. Any news??


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Still no news since this morning?? I hope everything is going well.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh boy no babies yet - bummers. Keep us posted Tina


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Boy do I hope everythings all right , Tina....hows it going?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Still no word??


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes she said she hasn't changed any. Still waiting.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the update Ashley, I'm a nail biter and right now they're down to the quick! Please let Tina know we're all anxious and praying for babies soon.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She sure looks close!! good luck!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I haven't heard from her yet today. I hope all is well. I'm a nail biter too!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

I sure hope everything is OK...


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

It seems as though Carolina is just not ready. She is going through early stage of labor at the present. Her ligaments are gone completely for the past 24 hours. And all that mucus is just her "plug". And what seemed to be contractions is just her body lining up kids to prepare to leave the uterus. At least that is coming from our vet who just left here. But this is the same man who left Sahara go so long and she lost her twins. He said "everything seems fine and normal. The babies are alive, and she is progressing. Slowly but she is progressing." And seeing that she is a bit early all for the best. If the kids are born to early they have a better chance of not thriving or getting pneumonia REALLY fast. 
I was also told to NOT go in to check does anymore unless they are in HARD labor & HARD pushing for at least 30 minutes. As I will not feel kids until that time anyway. I was told "Yes, lots of people go in does.........and those people loose lots of kids and does. As you should NEVER go in a doe unless the goat is in distress. When you go in, you are potentially introducing bacteria, which can lead to pyrometria and a doe that will never breed again. Even without introducing bacteria, you cause the doe to contract. If she is not ready to deliver kids, contractions can rupture the uterus, or malposition the kids." Only go in as a last result to save the doe. (I did go in Carolina to check for a malpositioned kid)
And of course I will let you know when Carolina finally has kids. I think I am just on nerve after knowing things can happen after last season. But everyone is telling me things are good with her. She isn't pushing so she is not ready.

So that is where I am today with Carolina. Still waiting... :roll: 

Thanks Ashley for keeping everyone updated for me, I do appreciate that as I am in the barn with Carolina or trying to get some much needed sleep. This girl has me exhausted, she had just better give me a doe after putting me through all of this :wink: 

Tina


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you poor thing Tina!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Tina! I am so sorry you have to wait so long. She sounds like she just isn't ready yet. Although I can definatly see why you are a bit worried.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I am sorry! :hug: hugs from Alabama!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Your not alone with does exhausting you. I just knew Pots was going to kid and did she??? NO! So I was wore out from hardly no sleep for a couple days. I still listen every night but at least I sleep a little bet


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, Tina. She will kid soon enough. I know how you feel....I just went through it myself


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

How is she today?


----------



## freetorun35 (Nov 6, 2007)

Still no babies?? I hope everything is okay! Let us know.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I haven't heard anything since her last update about the vet.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am sending hugs and prayers in her direction for a healthy delivery.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I know your vet said not to go in unless kids are malpositioned and such, and yes you can bring in bacteria from the outside when you do, This is what pen is for. Last time you went in you said her cervix was open. The opening of the cervix happens a mear minutes to a few hours before birth. It has been days. If her cervix is open there is something not right here....
Hope to hear from you soon.
beth


----------



## freetorun35 (Nov 6, 2007)

I didn't see mention of a vet here, I am guessing it is in another thread?...time to investigate...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

2nd post on page 3.


----------



## freetorun35 (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks Ashley  ..I do remember reading that now. I really hope everything is okay...


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i do too, this worries me a little bit. maybe she was wrong about the cervix being open, everything starts to feel squishy in there when they are close, maybe she was feeling something different.
beth


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

aww man no babies yet;. come on little one you can do it, " hope yall are ok"


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

wow! I am worried too. Maybe she has had the kids and hasnt had time to post


----------



## freetorun35 (Nov 6, 2007)

It's possible...She could be neglecting her computer because she is out playing with the little darlins...we can all hope for the best!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Still no word?? I really hope everything is ok :sigh:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am praying for all to be fine. ray: Please let us know when something, anything happens. 

just to say about going into the Doe. I was in your boat a week or so ago,. I had a doe that was really acting like she was in distress. I decided to try to go into her and see if a baby was stuck. Well, I could not go in at ll. she was not open enough, so I at least knew that it was not a stuck baby. 
I am not sure she ever opened all the way. She is the one that ripped when she had those Monster babies.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She had twin bucks, everyone is healthy and happy! I think Tina will post pics and write more, but I just wanted everyone to know they are ok.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Finally we have babies! Twin boys! AGAIN :roll: 
I am so relieved and so happy all is well with momma and babies! All that stress and worry for nothing???
Here they are lots of pictures of the boys coming your way...













































They are so beautiful, the wait was well worth it! But will I ever get some does???
Maybe from Shamrock who is due in a month, but I won't hold my breath for does with the buck luck I have been having. :?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the handsome boys! They are gorgeous!!!

Allison


----------



## freetorun35 (Nov 6, 2007)

I just love it when stories have happy endings! I know they are bucklings, but it looks like mama and babies are all doing well...and they are too adorable! :drool: Congratulations!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

SO CUTE!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

AAWWWW.... Now that is just TTOOO cute!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

AWWWWWW they're so cute!!!! Wish you'd gotten some does but at least you had a good easy delivery! That's excellent!  Too cool that they both waited till today to bless us with babies. Those girls must have a secret communication network between herds or something.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Tina that is great - I to was a little worried but so glad all ended well. They are beautiful


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Im glad everyone is ok! Beautiful boys. i really like the gold and white boy. he has a really pretty face. 
Im crossing my fingers that you get some girls this year!
beth


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They were SO WORTH THE WAIT. :stars: :stars:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are gorgeous!!! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my goodness your gold one looks like my little Clover.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

they are too cute!!!


----------

